# Crazy Multi Lam 7 string.



## pondman (Jun 28, 2015)

I got this crazy 46 piece lam body from Zak at Area51 last year.
I guess trees are scarce around his way now.



P1010109 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v2wD1A]

P1010110 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vj7esV]

P1010107 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ungFDx]

P1010106 by 

Its gonna need a killer neck.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/un6AuA]

IMG_20150627_165452 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/un6AcS]

IMG_20150627_173124 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v2DRJ6]

IMG_20150627_173132 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v2wfAL]

IMG_20150628_141142 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v2wfdw]

IMG_20150628_141157 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vjr8MK]

IMG_20150628_144121 by 

Scarf fillets on a bed of exotic minge.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vizrxf]

IMG_20150628_151652 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v2we2y]

IMG_20150628_160236 by 

I'll give a shout when I fill this gap


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jun 28, 2015)

Really interesting looking body... if you think about it that's actually a great way to use some scraps and off cut that would otherwise be useless and/or too small for use in another build.


----------



## DROPZCHUGGA (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool body. Area 51 has some really nice stuff. In for this one. Do you know what all the different lam. types are?


----------



## ElRay (Jun 29, 2015)

I've wanted to do a coopered santos mahogany/maple body from left-overs I have for quite a while. I might not hit 46 pieces, but it may come close.


----------



## skeels (Jun 29, 2015)

That layering in the arm cut and belly cut are awesome.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'd finish it solid black ! 

seriously, nice project  as usual


----------



## larry (Jun 30, 2015)

the sexiverse returns...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 30, 2015)

My god thats amazing Pondman. 

I missed your build threads in your absence.

What wood did you use for the neck?


----------



## pondman (Jun 30, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> My god thats amazing Pondman.
> 
> I missed your build threads in your absence.
> 
> What wood did you use for the neck?



 So far its Mahogany, Maple and Padauk.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 30, 2015)

pondman said:


> So far its Mahogany, Maple and Padauk.



I thought that might be paduk. Nice stuff man.

I can't wait till I move back to NZ and get building. I have a long list of NZ native timbers I want to try building with.


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2015)

A few hours in melting heat tonight.



P1010111 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vpSLgb]

P1010113 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vaJrvP]

P1010114 by zebrafish2, on Flickr




P1010115 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vaJqqn]

P1010116 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 1, 2015)

Pondman did you ever consider making a guitar without Universe style inlays?


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2015)

Strange question  If I'm not building a Universe I use whatever inlays


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 1, 2015)

I dunno, it just seems to me that everytime I jump into one of your build threads, it has universe inlays


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm building quite a few Universe's at the mo


----------



## skeels (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah man, you could at least make one with disappearing cubes on it or those stupid little snowflake things.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 1, 2015)

What about the Pondman / Pondwoman avatar as inlay  Or maybe as a graphic on a guitar


----------



## jayeshrc (Jul 2, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> What about the Pondman / Pondwoman avatar as inlay  Or maybe as a graphic on a guitar


disappearing boob inlay?


----------



## pondman (Jul 19, 2015)

Had an hour spare tonight so I did the radius, sanding and fretting.



P1010181 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vWirMF]

P1010182 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vgVwiF]

P1010183 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Jul 19, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Pondman did you ever consider making a guitar without Universe style inlays?



The real question is, why not universe inlays?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 20, 2015)

In dude. Your builds are always cool as hell to see. Subscribed AGAIN.


----------



## pondman (Jul 20, 2015)

P1010185 by 

Updatus minisculus.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 20, 2015)

Ooooh nice!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 20, 2015)

good God, man! Finish ideas?


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 20, 2015)

Lookin' spectacular, Al. I need to try one of those lammy scarf joints. I almost did on the neck I just made, but chickened out at the last moment.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 20, 2015)

That neck is fookin craaaaaaaazy and matches up nicely.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 22, 2015)

Bonkers. Just. Bonkers.


I mean that in the best way possible


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 22, 2015)

You are an evil, glorious man. And every build thread you make just reels me back in. xD


----------



## pondman (Jul 25, 2015)

Quick fret level and polish.



P1010218 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wc2TMQ]

P1010219 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## neun Arme (Jul 26, 2015)

I think that one will surpass everything you've done so far.


----------



## pondman (Jul 27, 2015)

Getting close now. Just waiting for a few parts and its done.



P1010233 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wvhmQN]

P1010234 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wy5pF8]

P1010230 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vAJn8p]

P1010236 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wwUUeh]

P1010237 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 27, 2015)

nice touch with the gold hardware


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 27, 2015)

So let me get this straight....all this trouble people have doing scarf joints and you do like 5 on a build?! On one neck?!? How much work is this?

Also, this is the baddest neck I've ever seen. Jesus, LOOK at that bastard!


----------



## pondman (Aug 2, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> So let me get this straight....all this trouble people have doing scarf joints and you do like 5 on a build?! On one neck?!? How much work is this?
> 
> Also, this is the baddest neck I've ever seen. Jesus, LOOK at that bastard!



Its fiddly for sure.


----------



## pondman (Aug 2, 2015)

P1010266 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 2, 2015)

Such a fan of this, man. Really cool and different looking.


----------



## haieb (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh god! Unique and awesome looking as always


----------



## metaldoggie (Aug 4, 2015)

There is no emoticon that could possibly do justice to this build.....

If SSO was a physical place, Pondman would deserve a statue.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 4, 2015)

It's like you saw an EVH model once and was just like "I could do that" but didn't really as it was just a paint job. 

Hot damn that thing is cool.


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 4, 2015)

So crazy, I love it! It's really beautiful, but also just the perfect amount of bizarre. That's the definition of art, to me.


----------



## androponic (Aug 5, 2015)

I hope PonMan finishes his build soon. I think its a shoe-in to win the competition.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-2-1-august-2015-nominations-prizes-time.html


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 6, 2015)

Found this thread via GOTM 2.1...


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 8, 2015)

Holy .... this one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen. It's incredible, my jaw literally dropped at the latest picture posted. Really want to see the finished product.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2015)

I see a resemblance between this guitar and the lollipop in your avatar...


----------



## pondman (Aug 8, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I see a resemblance between this guitar and the lollipop in your avatar...



Nah, this one.



DSCN5344 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah.  Okay.


----------



## androponic (Aug 8, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I see a resemblance between this guitar and the lollipop in your avatar...



Theres a lollipop in Pondmans avatar ?? 
Didnt even notice... Guess it was the two jawbreakers taking my attention.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 8, 2015)

We are but simple SSO visiters...


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 9, 2015)

pondman said:


> Nah, this one.
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN5344 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Holy beans that's cool!


----------



## pondman (Aug 15, 2015)

Just about done with this one.
All the pics will be over in the 7 forum NGD.



DSCN5506 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryKy3]

DSCN5507 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xp9E1P]

DSCN5542 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## neun Arme (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome guitar Pond!


----------



## Albi (Sep 4, 2015)

The truss rod cover is a nice little detail. Great work, my congratulations!


----------



## skeels (Sep 4, 2015)

metaldoggie said:


> There is no emoticon that could possibly do justice to this build.....
> 
> If SSO was a physical place, Pondman would deserve a statue.



I quite agree, but it should be his avatar. I mean, yes, he's not hard to look at but holy balls, man!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Sep 12, 2015)

I love this build man, the neck you made fits the body lams perfect. It's a cool touch to match the neck lams on the truss cover... little details like that really make the build!


----------

